# Stena tanker christened



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From Stena Bulk - 

_Stena Bulk USA is hosting the Christening of the new Concordia Maritime P-MAX Vessel, Stena Performance; the fourth of ten in the P-MAX series.

Klas Eskilsson, head of Stena Bulk USA welcomed Hans Norén, President of Concordia Maritime, Kim Ullman, Executive Vice President and COO of Stena Bulk, along with other Stena executives and local dignitaries to the christening ceremony for Concordia Maritime’s new P-Max product tanker the Stena Performance.

Mrs. Mary Uhles, wife of Captain Douglas Uhles of Hess Corporation, has agreed to act as god mother for Stena Performance. The vessel is on a five-year charter to Hess Corporation.

The ceremony took place at Cruise Ship Terminal at the Port of Charleston.

The Stena P-MAX has several features as a result of Stena and Concordia Maritime’s policy of building vessels with proactive safety as a central design criterion. 

Double hull, optimal corrosion control, two engine rooms with full fire and water integrity, redundant and separate systems for propulsion are vital safeguards for proactive safety. Add maneuverability and an integrated bridge layout to facilitate safe navigation in narrow waters. Sum up with a dedicated and well-trained crew and you have the Stena P-MAX – the safest product tanker ever.

Safety is more than an environmental issue. It is central to Stena and Concordia Maritime’s company values. Oil should always travel first class_

Rushie


----------

